# ICD 10 code format



## dpkaplan (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello,

I was checking out some codes on the ICD 9 to ICD 10 transaltor and noticed that the ICD 10 diagnosis codes worked with and "." in the fourth position. 

Which is the correct format, with or without the "."?

Thanks,
David


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 16, 2011)

with .


----------

